# current price of AMD Athlon II X4-640 Processor ?



## maknom66 (Feb 20, 2012)

what is the current price of AMD Athlon II X4-640 Processor in market


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2012)

athlon II & phenom II processors are discontinued by amd about a month ago.currently there is almost no chance to find a new athlon II x4.some athlon II x2 are still available.phenom II models are also disappearing from market.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2012)

@ OP - if you find a athlon II X4 ( big shops still have stock ) don't pay more than 5k or better you can get Phenom II 840 @ 5.2k


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 21, 2012)

4500-4900. i got AMD 840 for 5400


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2012)

You will not believe how hard AMD tries to get people to purchase its Llano and Bulldozer CPUs. Recently, on a trip to Lamington road, I found a lot of shops still having stock of Athlon II X4 but many dealers were reluctant to sell it. I would like to share some quotes from a particular shop (name withheld ):

"But the A8 has more cache! Nice integrated graphics!" (The hell I care, I was going to put a GTS 450/6750 anyway into that rig).

"Phenom? It's old, buy new architecture Bulldozer FX-4100! It is 10 times better!"

When I insisted on the Athlon/Phenom, the dealer called someone from AMD's regional center and told him the "situation": customer wants to buy Athlon/Phenom instead of APU/FX. And they had me talk to the sales person from AMD so that he himself could try and convince me why I should buy Llano and Bulldozer and not Athlon/Phenom. I told him that he shouldn't bother since AMD would get my money either way. But then I get the argument about buying "old products".

In short: They still sell it but it won't be there for long. X4 640 will cost about 4.7K. AMD itself doesn't want it's old Athlon/Phenom lines hanging about because it makes their new lines look bad (in the sense that you can get a good low cost PC running using these processors with some decent features compared to what you'd spend with Bulldozer and Llano).

Side note: I'm not sure if the guy I spoke to on the phone was really from AMD India, but it's really odd to see such things happen in the market. Anyone remember the craptastic Pentium D's that were sold all the way up to 2009 or so? The fact is that the customer will buy what he wants, for good or bad. And we want value for our money. Things like this will never do them any good to reach mindshare in enthusiasts or ordinary consumers.

I've been seeing a lot of strange things from AMD lately, and I'm not liking it. Neither are many of AMD's staff given how many are quitting lately (read the news). Dunno what's gonna happen.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2012)

I won't mind buying Llano in place of Athlon II X4. Both are same.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2012)

Basically yeah, but I found that AM3/AM3+ motherboards are, on average, cheaper than Llano motherboards for the same features. So, if the aim is to have a graphics card anyway, then Llano is not really necessary since an Athlon II will do the same job and the board will still leave an upgrade path open for Bulldozer, which seems wise since Llano currently tops out at the 3870 which is about as fast as a Phenom II X4 840.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2012)

also FM1 won't support trinity. for that FM2 is required. so AM3+ is futureproof.


----------

